# Where Is The Best Place To Get A March Pump?



## mobrien (8/7/07)

Hi everyone,

I'm either stupid or I can't use the search function, or maybe both....

But I seem to remember a link on the forums to the cheapest march supplier (someone that was doing us all a good deal) - but I can't find it....

Any help? I'm in reach of more beer here in the states, and am considering getting one while here, but want to check options first...

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## n00ch (8/7/07)

Send a PM to SpecialK his is a rep for Process Pumps Australia  . This is where mine came from.

And I think Beer Belly sells them aswell? http://www.beerbelly.com.au/ 

Cheers

edit: Spulling


----------



## paulwin (8/7/07)

hi matt just bought one myself from process pumps in melbourne. march 809 pl hs (03) 9762 9222, email on [email protected] 

cheers paul


----------



## dicko (8/7/07)

mobrien said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm either stupid or I can't use the search function, or maybe both....
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I am making a stupid statement but remember you will require 240v for use in Australia  

Cheers


----------



## yardy (8/7/07)

paulbb said:


> hi matt just bought one myself from process pumps in melbourne. march 809 pl hs (03) 9762 9222, email on [email protected]
> 
> cheers paul



paulbb,

how much did you pay if i can ask ?

Yard


----------



## paulwin (8/7/07)

hi yardy they do a AHB price
March 809 PL HS 240VAC Pump
Price: $195.00 + GST ($214.55 inc. GST)


The pricing for the accessories has not changed, to refresh peoples memories they are detailled below:
Stainless Steel Foot Bracket (Fitted): $18.00 + GST ($19.80 inc. GST)
3-pin Plug (Fitted): $5.00 + GST ($5.50 inc. GST)
paul


----------



## Andyd (8/7/07)

No affiliation, but I can highly recommend Process pumps - Karl has really looked after me over the time I've had the pump - He's a real gem to the community.

Andy


----------



## yardy (8/7/07)

paulbb said:


> hi yardy they do a AHB price
> March 809 PL HS 240VAC Pump
> Price: $195.00 + GST ($214.55 inc. GST)
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul :beer:


----------



## bonj (8/7/07)

Matt,

It just happens that I pm'd SpecialK on Friday asking about March pumps. He's definitely the way to go price wise.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Matt,
> 
> It just happens that I pm'd SpecialK on Friday asking about March pumps. He's definitely the way to go price wise.



How do these pumps differ from the ones that G&G sell? Different brand or quality. I am quite interested in the price but the quality must be there. Also is it necessary to buy the Stainless Steel Foot Bracket $20 seem a lot. Can the home handyman like myself make something suitable.

BYB


----------



## mika (11/7/07)

Same pump, think you'll find G&G are buying from Process Pumps, pretty sure they're the sole Australian Distributor for them.


----------



## bonj (11/7/07)

exactly the same pump. March is the brandname. I'm expecting mine to arrive this week sometime.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/7/07)

Bonj said:


> exactly the same pump. March is the brandname. I'm expecting mine to arrive this week sometime.



Mine arrived today. Gave it a trial run with water, worked great. was wondering how the pump would go if it was used for filtering. I assume that if there was to much back pressure the pump would just not pump :unsure: Anyone tried it.

BYB


----------



## deckedoutdaz (19/7/07)

I've had my pump for about 3.5 years now and i paid more than $200 for it then, best brewery part i've bought, best thing is you can regulate your flow to almost nothing and you cant burn them out, only problem i've had is the broken thread as per picture, this happened recently and a new housing cost me $90, learn from my mistake, be a little gentle with them and use a bracket!


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

My pump arrived in time for me to do a brew last weekend. They absolutely rock. A worthwhile investment for those of us that don't want a gravity feed system for whatever reason.


----------



## T.D. (19/7/07)

I will also recommend Process Pumps. I have bought 2 March pumps from them and not only was the price the best I have seen but the whole experience was top class. Very reliable. (cripes, I feel like I'm writing ebay feedback or something! :blink: :lol: )


----------



## SpecialK (19/7/07)

T.D. said:


> I will also recommend Process Pumps. I have bought 2 March pumps from them and not only was the price the best I have seen but the whole experience was top class. Very reliable. (cripes, I feel like I'm writing ebay feedback or something! :blink: :lol: )



I've just been browsing through the forums, and after reading all the positive comments I feel compelled to say 'thankyou' to all the people who have had a positive experience with the March 809 series pumps.

I know I'm not a regular poster here but I do try and keep an eye on things to lend a hand when I can.

As a company we are really happy with our involvement with the brewers and the brewing community in general and our sales of March pumps this last month or so have been great, so much so we just sold the last pump out of stock (don't worry we have more coming in soon).

So thanks again for all the kind words, and if anyone reading through here needs some advice in March pumps or even pumps in general feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll do my best.

On another note I'll be out of the office next week so if I'm a bit slow in getting back to any queries my apologies in advance.

Cheers,
Karl Koce
Process Pumps (Australia).


----------



## therook (30/7/07)

This is the next thing of the rank for me to buy, are they still around the $200 dollar range? or have they come down in price due to the aussie dollor being so good at the moment.

Might be worth importing one if they havn't

Rook


----------



## Hutch (13/11/07)

I just wanted to revive this thread.
I ordered my March 809 from Process Pumps this morning, and it was delivered at midday today ($10 delivery charge).
Very impressed indeed - great price for AHB members too!
Now I can't wait to get it plumbed into the system, and become a real brewer h34r:


----------



## Batz (13/11/07)

Hutch said:


> and become a real brewer h34r:




Great!
Must be a few years since I said that,what a reaction way back then as well. :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## jdittko (3/2/10)

Hi guys I know this is an old thread, but just wondering if this is still the way to go about getting a March pump? still cheapest?

THanks


----------



## batemanbrewer (18/5/10)

I'm also interested

I've emailed Karl from Process Pumps and am waiting on a response

I'll post here and let you know what he says


----------



## roller997 (18/5/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> I'm also interested
> 
> I've emailed Karl from Process Pumps and am waiting on a response
> 
> I'll post here and let you know what he says



Add me to the list as well - I have acquired one recently (which I still have to pick up) and I need a second one. Anyone know what the version costs with the stainless housing?

Thanks

Roller


----------



## Kleiny (18/5/10)

Karl Koce at process pumps has been great for members before. Process Pumps

There is also the site sponsors.

Kleiny


----------



## haysie (18/5/10)

batemanbrewer said:


> I'm also interested
> 
> I've emailed Karl from Process Pumps and am waiting on a response
> 
> I'll post here and let you know what he says




The response will be interesting  . I suggest one of the above sponsors. Bulk buy pumps died a death many moons ago.


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/5/10)

*Heres the quote I got:*



Firstly apologies for our tardiness in handling this enquiry, please find below details as requested.

March model 809-PL-HS 240 volt single phase

Price: $275.00 plus GST = $302.50 including GST
Stainless steel mounting bracket if required: $20.00 plus GST = $22.00 including GST
Freight to Perth: $25.00 plus GST = $27.50 including GST

The above price includes for a 3 pin plug which can be plugged straight into a 3 pin outlet.

All the above items are ex stock in Melbourne and can be dispatched within 24 hours or ordering.

If we can assist further please do not hesitate to contact myself.

Kind and Best regards
Greg Moorhouse
Process Pumps Pty. Ltd. Australia


----------



## haysie (18/5/10)

Above sponsor $269.00 +gst




foles said:


> *Heres the quote I got:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## batemanbrewer (18/5/10)

Karl emailed me back within the hour with this quote:

Thanks for the email. We try and help out where we can. There’s a few retailers of these pumps now so I’m not sure how competitive we are on price at this time.

For you we can offer the following.

March 809, HS PL Pump
240V/1ph/50Hz
Price: $228.00 + GST ($250.80 inc. GST)

There are also these optional extras:

Stainless Steel Bracket (Fitted)
Price: $18.00 + GST ($19.80 inc. GST)

3-pin Plug (Fitted)
Price: $5.00 + GST ($5.50 inc. GST)

We prefer to send our pumps via courier to avoid having them go missing which Australia Post have done a few times.

Freight: $13.64 + GST ($15.00 inc. GST)

We have plenty of pumps in stock, so there’s no issues there. Hope this helps out somewhat.

Regards,


Karl Koce
TECHNICAL SALES







That all comes out to $291.10 with the mounting, the plug and shipping... pretty good i think
p.s.- thats shipping to Perth


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/5/10)

My quote was only in April! They've dropped the price?
After receiving the quote I did tell them that the pump was considerably cheaper elsewhere, so maybe that is part of the reason. I didn't buy it in the end, but might reconsider now.


----------



## benchick (18/5/10)

i got the same quote from karl recently and it was around 240 inc gst, called him and mentioned ahb site and i think that helped get a better deal. said they had heaps in stock too


----------



## eamonnfoley (18/5/10)

chicky said:


> i got the same quote from karl recently and it was around 240 inc gst, called him and mentioned ahb site and i think that helped get a better deal. said they had heaps in stock too



I mentioned it too, but it wasnt Karl because he was on holiday. He (Greg Moorhouse) basically told me to buy it from the HBS that was offering it cheaper.


----------



## benchick (18/5/10)

yeh at $240 it wasnt the saving i was expecting considering, most hb stores have them for 269 anyways, so i didnt bother buying one from them. better to just get it with my next grain or hop order or something.


----------



## bonj (18/5/10)

also bear in mind that the prices vary based on whether there is an electrical plug attached, and possibly the stainless bracket.


----------



## cdbrown (18/5/10)

Wonder if they can get these for a good price
http://www.marchpump.com/documents/series_dualhead.asp


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/10)

wow, i wonder why the big difference in quoted prices!

I like the look of Batemans quote. all wired w/mounting bracket (CB are out of stock) and ready to go for sub $300! :beerbang:


----------



## mintsauce (19/5/10)

I just ordered from CB and the advice was (hope he does not mind) buy a couple downpipe circular brackets from bunnings for far cheaper 

given I need a couple more parts then it was cheaper to get all bundled in together


----------



## Moad (1/10/15)

old thread but I am going to pull the trigger on a couple of March Pumps from Tesco. Anyone looking to buy one I am happy to add one to the order, just pay for your pump and whatever it adds to the postage (if any).

They are $150 cheaper than Process Pumps for 2 of the 815-C.

PM if you would like to get on board.


----------



## Yob (1/10/15)

Chugger? Talk to Cocko at FP


----------



## Moad (1/10/15)

No stock at FP until next year...


----------



## cwright (7/3/19)

Yob said:


> Chugger? Talk to Cocko at FP


Ok


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/3/19)

cwright said:


> Ok



You are replying to a thread that is 4 years old?

Full Pint don't exist anymore, and Cocko, well last time I saw Cocko...actually, for fear of lawyers I'd better not say...
...


----------

